# Orca Owners Please Read!!



## Inferno218 (Jan 25, 2009)

My 2008 Orca just cracked on both sides of the top tube where the seam is Right near the seat post where the word Orca is painted. This frame was 8 months old and had 2,200 miles on it. 

Orbea did not warranty my frame. I promised that the frame was working perfectly fine and was not wrecked, but Orbea says it could have happened from a truck mounted bike rack or leaning / sitting on the tob tube.

Has anyone else had this problem? What was your response from Orbea? I would like to get in touch with anyone else who has had this problem with Orbea. 

So much for a lifetime warranty.


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

Did they make any attempt at offering you a new frame at a discounted price?


----------



## Inferno218 (Jan 25, 2009)

They did offer me a crash replacement price. I am not going to take the offer becuase I am not going to give into them. The cracks in my frame were not from a crash, so I do not believe I should have to pay as if it were crashed. 

This might sound crazy, but I would rather pay retail for another brand than a discount from somebody who in my opinion does not stay true to a warranty.


----------



## rcharrette (Mar 27, 2007)

*Orbea Orca*

This is a tough situation for sure. The fact is I'm sure Orbea see's hundred's of cracked frames every year and a lot of them are from crashes and some are defect's. Something on yours must have raised a flag to them? Not accusing you in any way of lying but when people pay THOUSANDS of dollars for a bike and wreck it most are going to try and get it covered with any tactic's. Again not accusing you of this but this is what Orbea deals with all the time I'm sure. 
I went through a similar situation with Spinergy wheel's back in the early 90's and felt I had been done wrong.
At the end of the day though their are thousands of happy Orca owners cruising around out there and you just had a bad experience, end of story. Sorry for that.


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

Did your LBS go to bat for you? Seems like the shop that sold your bike should help you put some pressure on Orbea...


----------



## rcharrette (Mar 27, 2007)

*Agreed!*

If you have a history with your LBS then they should have a "little bit" of leverage. At the end of the day though it's all about Orbea and your LBS can only do so much.


----------



## Slave2Gravity (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm surprised to hear this b/c I've heard of them replacing frames with similar damage no questions asked. As people mentioned above, though, ALWAYS have your LBS deal with the manufacturer when possible.


----------

